# Signature Request



## Baby Bowser (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone I'm new to GBAtemp and I wanted to request a signature.

I would like it to be a picture of Baby Bowser (not Bowser Jr) and the text "Baby Bowser" also in it.

If any one could do this it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## blade85 (Apr 6, 2007)

Do you happen to have a link to a picture of baby bowser that you want in it?

And what kind of style do u want? Abstract background?  Colors?

I cant really find a good render of baby bowser

Edit: here i got it






Tell me if u like it, anything else u want to change

Heres the link btw http://img360.imageshack.us/img360/3289/babybowserat8.jpg


----------



## Baby Bowser (Apr 8, 2007)

Wow thank you very much I love it!


----------



## blade85 (Apr 8, 2007)

No problem man


----------

